# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  gouldian τρωει μονο σπορους

## giannispeshtanis

παίδια το gouldian που έχω (αρσενικό) τρώει μόνο σποράκια (παπαγαλίνη) και τίποτα άλλο. ούτε βιταμίνες, ούτε φρούτα, ούτε αυγοτροφή.
είναι ανησυχητικό αυτό?
τα δικά σας gouldians τι τρώνε και με ποιούς τρόπους τους τα δίνετε???

----------


## tonis!

βαζε μαζι με την τροφη του αυγοτροφη και δωσε του διαφορετικα λαχανικα και φρουτα...ολο και καποιο θα του αρεσει!αυγο τρωει??

----------


## jk21

γιαννη σε αναμονη των παιδιων που εχουν πουλακια σαν τα δικα σου ωστε να μας πουνε τις ιδιαιτεροτητες σε σχεση με τη συχνοτητα και αναγκαιοτητα ανα εποχη της χρησης αυγοτροφης θα σε παραπεμψω σε μια πρωτη αναγνωση αυτων των συνταγων που θα μπορουσες να κανεις μονο σου και ειναι αποδεκτες απο πουλια αρκετων γνωστων μου.πολλα πουλια δεν τρωνε τις ετοιμες ή και το αντιθετο    :winky:  


viewtopic.php?f=69&t=2735

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1756

δες τις συνταγες και αμα εχεις καποια απορια αν θελεις να δοκιμασεις καποια ρωτας στο αντιστοιχο θεμα   :winky:

----------


## Windsa

Πάρε κι μια καλή τροφή για τα πουλάκια σου.
Για παράδειγμα "Prestige Premium Exotic Finch" που έχει γύρο στα 10 είδους σποράκια, βιταμίνες κι όστρακα μέσα... Δεν κάνει να τρώνε μονο παπαγαλινι... 

Αυγοτροφη δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις διαφορετικές συνταγές και θα δεις τι τους αρέσει περισσότερα. Τα φρούτα και λαχανικά δώσε μια φορά κομμένα ψιλά σε τρίφτη, άλλη φορά κομμένα κύβους... άλλη φορά ολόκληρα...ίσος θα δοκιμάσουν.

Τα δικά μου τρώνε σχεδόν τα πάντα αν τρίβω σε τρίφτη και βάζω κι αυγουλάκι μέσα...

----------


## maria

> Πάρε κι μια καλή τροφή για τα πουλάκια σου.
> Για παράδειγμα "Prestige Premium Exotic Finch" που έχει γύρο στα 10 είδους σποράκια, βιταμίνες κι όστρακα μέσα... Δεν κάνει να τρώνε μονο παπαγαλινι... 
> 
> Αυγοτροφη δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις διαφορετικές συνταγές και θα δεις τι τους αρέσει περισσότερα. Τα φρούτα και λαχανικά δώσε μια φορά κομμένα ψιλά σε τρίφτη, άλλη φορά κομμένα κύβους... άλλη φορά ολόκληρα...ίσος θα δοκιμάσουν.
> 
> Τα δικά μου τρώνε σχεδόν τα πάντα αν τρίβω σε τρίφτη και βάζω κι αυγουλάκι μέσα...


Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να πάρεις  τροφή εμπλουτισμένη ειδικά γι΄αυτό το είδος κάνε όπως σου λέει η Πωλίνα και πασπάλισε λίγο μήλο με σποράκια μπορεί να του τραβήξει τη προσοχή.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

ναι φίλοι μου φρούτα και λαχανικά και αυγοτριφή του βάζω κάθε μέρα (έδω και ένα μήνα που το έχω το πουλάκι) αλλά δεν τα δοκημάζει καν.
βέβαια εγώ θα επιμείνω σε αυτό.
όσο για ητην ειδική τροφή που μου είπατε εδώ γιάννενα δεν βρίσκεις.. μόνο χείμα τροφές... γι αυτό ανησυχώ που δεν τρώει φρούτα και λαχανικά...

επί της ευκαιρίας να ρωτήσω, τα φρούτα ή τα λαχανικά όταν τα ψιλοκόβετε και τα προσφαίρετε στα πουλιά, το πολύ μετά απο μια ώρα δεν πρέπει να τα αφαιρέσετε γιατί μαυρίζουν?? μέχρι πόσες ώρες τα αφήνετε εσείς??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όπως το είπες,αλλά τώρα που είναι χειμώνας μπορείς να τα έχεις και περισσότερο δεν χαλάνε εύκολα λόγου κρύου.Γιατί επιμένεις να του δώσεις αυγοτροφή;Μπορείς να βράσεις αυγό να το πολτοποιήσεις και να βάλεις μέσα αυγοτροφή εμπορίου.Όταν θα φάει μετά να θες αφαιρείς σιγά σιγά του εμπορίου και αφήνεις το αυγό η και το αντίστροφο.Ο δικός μου δεν έτρωγε ποτέ φρούτα και λαχανικά μόνο σποράκια και αυγό με αυγοτροφή έτοιμη από το εμπόριο την οποία έμαθε με τον τρόπο που σου αναφέρω παραπάνω.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

φίλε κωνσταντίνε θα δοκημάσω τα κόλπα που μου είπες.ευχαριστώ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> φίλε κωνσταντίνε θα δοκιμάσω τα κόλπα που μου είπες.ευχαριστώ


Μην τον πλακώσεις τώρα στο αυγό και τον πειρόσεις .Μια φορά στο τόσο δε περίοδο ηρεμίας.Όταν έχει πτερόρια πιο συχνά.Βάλε και άμμο για πουλιά σε ένα μπολάκι θα την τιμήσει με λίγο κάρβουνο αν βρεις σε πετ όλα μαζί.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

κωναστανίνε, μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου περιγράψεις το διαιτολόγιο που κάνεις για τα gouldians σου? σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά και σε ειδικλες περιπτώσεις.. πχ αυγοτρογή καθε πότε δίνεις?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> κωναστανίνε, μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου περιγράψεις το διαιτολόγιο που κάνεις για τα gouldians σου? σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά και σε ειδικλες περιπτώσεις.. πχ αυγοτρογή καθε πότε δίνεις?


Άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

οκ

----------


## giannispeshtanis

φίλε κωνσταντίνε άνοιξα ένα θέμα με τίτλο _το διαιτολόγιο των gouldians_ αν μπορείς απάντησε εκεί

----------

